# Great Pyr LGD - Fall Kids



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got two does that will be bringing kids sometime in the next month. My great pyr has been in with her herd full time since late April, she's about 8 months old and is huge (115 Pounds). Overall I'm extremely pleased with the job she is doing, but at times she still shows some immaturity and wants to play chase and soft bite. I'm concerned about whether or not to pull her out when the kids come. The first doe that will kid is a first timer, she's a young kiko (15 Mo.) that was bred to a boer and the kids should be huge. She does a good job at keeping my LGD in place when she gets too playful and the puppy side comes out. But I don't want to put any additional stress on her. The second doe is older, I'm guessing she should kid late August to mid September. She's the herd queen and puts the LGD in place as well. I've thought about taking her out for a few days around kidding time on the first one, and then putting her back in to be around for the second time. I've also read somewhere that its bad for the LGD's to eat the afterbirth as it gives them a taste, then I've read its good for the LGD's to eat the afterbirth as it detours predators. I would sure appreciate your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Absolutely pull her, The first kidding season is an on a leash only event for LGD's....she needs to be properly introduced and shown what behavior is acceptable and what is not. 

Have her lay down in front of the kidding shed while the doe is kidding. She can watch but CAN NOT go close. Eating the placenta after it is dispelled is allowed. Licking kids is allowed....getting between mom and babies NOT allowed. 

Personally I wouldn't leave an 8 month old puppy out in the goat field unsupervised and off a trolley line at ANY time.... especially not during kidding season. Way too much of a chance to pick up nasty habits as she is still just a baby herself and needs guidance.


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

Well the first doe kidded last night, I got home just after it happened, and walked up to find them in the woods, and my LGD licking on the afterbirth, but not causing any problems. I put her on a leash and put her to the side to watch the doe clean her kids. I then moved the doe and her kids to a seperate area where I will let them stay for a while. I let the LGD finish up the afterbirth, then brought her up. The kids were not as big as I expected, but that was probably good since this was her first kidding. One of the kids walked through the cattle panel and my LGD went up to her and licked her a little bit.

Here are pictures from this morning. Overall, I think my LGD passed her first test pretty well. :applaud:[attachment=1:28d1hkuy]Sandy 2.jpg[/attachment:28d1hkuy]


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

How cute!! Glad she did well  Our LGD is 4 months old and still learning, but doing very well


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a good puppy. Very cute kids.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

good dog! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how cute... :thumb:  

I would keep the dog away from her babies though... it seems as if the kids are trying to bond with the dog by going through panels.....have momma and babies all together ..so they can bond and know that the licking dog is not momma......... no dog contact..or visual for a few days.... I see mixed singles going on there :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aw... what a nice group of new friends! Congrats on the new babies.. they are TOO Cute! and what a good puppy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute dog and pups!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh so cute the dog and the kids! Congrats all the way around!!

:stars:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! They are super cute!!!


----------

